# Recommended French phrase book ?



## SnifferUK (Aug 9, 2009)

We're off in a rented MH for the next two weeks and have got the usual French Aires book and a France Passion one too.

However, could anyone recommend a good French phrase book ?

My French is limited to (fairly crap) schoolboy French from well over 25 years ago and I'm more likely to slip into pigeon Spanish than get the words right in French  

Any guidance gratefully received.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*phrases*

they never have the things you want
i remember trying to get an inflatable bed swapped in serbo-croat
i think it was me who started the war there! i think i declared war on croatia instead

why not put the phrases you need on here and folks like me who r fluent in French can help you out..lol
Barry


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

I have the perfect French phrase book ,which I have used for the past 10 years .My wife not only is she French but also speaks perfect English,Spanish,Italian and Greek.You can take her anywhere in Europe.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I got a card that gives you the basics called pigeon xxxx- I used the German one quite often and because it is small and easy to carry I actually used it. It gives you words to describe or ask. and then has a list of eating drinking driving etc related names to insert.
Basic but did the trick for me when I lived in germany for a while.

 Amazon link 

HTH


----------



## SnifferUK (Aug 9, 2009)

phil4francoise said:


> I have the perfect French phrase book ,which I have used for the past 10 years .My wife not only is she French but also speaks perfect English,Spanish,Italian and Greek.You can take her anywhere in Europe.


LOL - how much feeding and watering does she need over a two week period ? :lol:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Collins Phrase Book is a best seller:
http://astore.amazon.co.uk/motorhomeandcaravanbooks-21?node=769&page=1

other good ones from Berlitz as well as the BBC.

 
Keith


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phrase books?

Nah!

Get yourself the Michel Thomas set of CDs

http://www.amazon.co.uk/French-Mich...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1249999171&sr=8-5

Listen to them in the Mh as you travel and before you even arrive en France you will have more than enough of the language to get by.

We have done French and Spanish that way.
he also does German and Italian.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> We have done French and Spanish that way.
> he also does German and Italian.


Shame he doesn't do English!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Be warned, his strong accent and presentation, ably "assisted" by two simulated students, is irritating. 8O 8O

He will get right up votre nez, but persevere because (as Pippin suggests) if there is a better and more effective course I don't know about it. 

Have a look on eBay. I got a sealed copy of the advanced course (_which more or less takes over where schoolboy French leaves off_) for about a third of it's face value. The foundation course is bound to be discounted too. 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Point and Shout :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > He will get right up votre nez, but persevere because (as Pippin suggests) if there is a better and more effective course I don't know about it.
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

_"Lentement, s'il vous plait Monsieur.

Je ne parle bien le Francais."_

(Insert slightly pained, nay bashful expression with suitable wringing of hands, and the adjacent Frenchman will slow down . . . . for at least half the next sentence.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Vraiment?!!


----------



## SnifferUK (Aug 9, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Don't want to highjack your thread SnifferUK, but any answers to my question might help you too. We're off to France in Sept for 2 weeks. It's only our second motorhome trip there, having been for a week in May, so we still have a lot to learn.
> Chris


Happy for you to hijack - the more I learn and the quicker - the better !!


----------

